# Minimizing Unnecessary Surgery for Thyroid Nodules



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Minimizing Unnecessary Surgery for Thyroid Nodules

When a patient presents with a thyroid nodule, the primary concern is whether it is benign or malignant. Findings on fine-needle aspiration, ideally performed with ultrasonographic guidance, are the mainstay of clinical decision making.1 When the diagnosis is in doubt, most physicians and patients opt for hemithyroidectomy or total thyroidectomy, hedging against the risk of a potential cancer and allowing a thorough pathological examination.

Read on..............................
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe1205893?query=OF


----------

